# Here's my 8v gsxr ITB setup.



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

Been working on this for quite a while just thought I'd share. It's w dcoe manifold with 2" dia tube sections welded on. I had to machine a 3/4" phenolic intake spacer to clear the fuel rail. The throttle bodies are '99 gsxr 750's and are spaced out to fit the dcoe spacing, the lever arms are bent in to accomodate the new spacing. Every thing is going smooth so far but it's not in the car yet. Oh and I'm running MS'N'Extra w/ EDIS.


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Here's my 8v gsxr ITB setup. (tec_rabbit)*

that's sick... i remember seeing your car (I think at one of those DubR BBQ's) when I lived in Rochester... cool stuff man!!! whats the rest of the specs on the motor??


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Here's my 8v gsxr ITB setup. (illi)*

that going to clear? ahh, i can hear the angle grinder now... what rain tray?


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Here's my 8v gsxr ITB setup. (MidnightGLI)*

Raintray been gone for many'o'year. I'm replacing my dcoe's.... I am planing on clearencing the firewall for better air flow...more to come. The motor is a 1.8 11.5:1 w/ported head and a custum cam from Crane. It's for my autox car and the goal is max hp with minimal low end loss.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

How did you go about mounting your TPS, and which one (TPS) did you use?


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

I'm just using the tps that came with the tb's.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (tec_rabbit)*

...interesting I heard that the values for WOT and closed are way different for the suzuki VS. stock VW. Granted you are running stand alone, but how did you do it?


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

That would save me alot of work if I can just use the supplied TPS.


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

In megasquirt I can set the values. Take a reading when closed...take a reading wwhen open. Done. If you want to these itb's with digi1 then you will have to retrofit the vw sensor or a sensor with the same values.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (tec_rabbit)*

Thanks for the tip! My car is a x-flow ABA (1997). I am looking to use my GSXR 750 TB's when I upgrade to MS/034efi/sds...whichever. Right now, I am on a fact finding mission. I may have to call upon you as things get crazier!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (tec_rabbit)*

How did you mount the velocity stacks to those ITB's? Running basically the same setup and looking to get some stacks and would prefer not to use the stock rubber ones...
Thanks.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Fast929)*

My guess is pressfit... although it would be a perfect time to break out the alumaloy sticks!!


----------



## aspro (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

Top work
i am also doing ITB's with megasquirt on my 16v.
where did you get the velocity stacks from and how have you fitted them ???


----------



## retrorabbit (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_My guess is pressfit 

thats what a guy at a local bike shop told me. but then again, he told me to try and use the stock rubber ones and the stock gixer intake box







. 
setup looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (retrorabbit)*

So what are expectations of #'s for a tb'd 8v anyway?


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (Fast929)*

The velocity stacks are from dcoe 45's they slip right in and I'm planing to use set screws to hold them in place. I still have to put the motor in to check clearences...I'll keep this updated as it works itself out. Old motor is coming out today. I'm trying for 150hp at the wheels but i'm sure it's going to take alot of tuning to get there, I'm more concerned with the autocross driveablity and usable power.


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (tec_rabbit)*

illmatic


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (tec_rabbit)*

Well the stacks hit the firewall. I am going to notch out the firewall to make room....just checked and it's EP legal. I still need to figure out where to mount the IAT sensor, I'm thinking of having it sticking into the airstream but mounted to the firewall?????


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (tec_rabbit)*

Actually working on a similar dilemma. Not sure how/where to mount it. My setup is on a 16v motor so a little different. Planning on running single UNI filters on each stack so less user friendly as to mounting the IAT sensor. I hate the thought of mounting into a horn or something so might have to mount it out front of the rad support or something. Just not sure right now......
Have to let me know how you go at it. I've read the open cage sensors are best for this app as they recover quicker from heat soak when airflow is minimal...
Good luck.....


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Fast929)*

the IAT sensor location isn't all that important, it just needs to read the temp of the ambient air in OR NEAR the intake manifold. and yes, use the open element style as it will react quicker. don't stress too much about it...
couldn't you just cut down on the length of the velocity stacks to remedy your firewall issue. i understand the concept of harmonics and such, but unless you've layed down the mathmatical numbers for those particular sizes, i'd just hack an inch off or so and call it done.


_Modified by MidnightGLI at 10:24 PM 2-6-2005_


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (MidnightGLI)*

My plan as it sits is to mount the velocity stacks on my TB's via silicone couplers. This should allow me to move them in relation to the throttle plates so I can work on tuning. With as short as our intakes are, the primary pulse effect is in the 12-13k range so I'm working on finding the secondary lengths. Only worth a few % but something. Like was mentioned, gotta make it work.
Ya, on the IAT, not sure how critical it is with MS in determining fueling. The open cage should react pretty quickly so once moving with any throttle, should be fairly representative. The only issue really is at idle for any lengthy amount. Summer under hood temps may affect this as well but thinking about adding some duct work to route cool air to the TB's. Should help.


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Here's my 8v gsxr ITB setup. (tec_rabbit)*

Finally had some time to start making some room.....I definitly have enough room to play with runner length now.








I just have to make the rest of the firewall and get this thing in so I can start tuning.


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Here's my 8v gsxr ITB setup. (tec_rabbit)*

you're going to have to wear earplugs at WOT with those itbs poking into the cabin like that. thats awesome, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being hardcore!


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Here's my 8v gsxr ITB setup. (MidnightGLI)*

As for hp probabilities, see my sig. MegaSquirt triggering 30# inj, and stock knock box ignition breathing through a set of Puma Racing ITBs and a 300+ deg duration cam.....I'll try and find my dyno chart and throw it up here.....drivability was excellent with a 280, I'd suspect it would be great wit ha 288 too, although by the time I hit the 300+ stuff, the bottom end was getting a little soft...just thinking out loud here about the autoX desires as mentioned above........ 










_Modified by Andrew Stauffer at 9:15 AM 3-4-2005_


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Can I get a clean pic of the trigger wheel and VR sensor mounting bracket. I'm gonna be doing it soon and im looking for ideas.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Here's my 8v gsxr ITB setup. (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_As for hp probabilities, see my sig. MegaSquirt triggering 30# inj, and stock knock box ignition breathing through a set of Puma Racing ITBs and a 300+ deg duration cam.....I'll try and find my dyno chart and throw it up here.....drivability was excellent with a 280, I'd suspect it would be great wit ha 288 too, although by the time I hit the 300+ stuff, the bottom end was getting a little soft...just thinking out loud here about the autoX desires as mentioned above........ 









_Modified by Andrew Stauffer at 9:15 AM 3-4-2005_

Hot!!


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Here's my 8v gsxr ITB setup. (Andrew Stauffer)*

Thanks Andrew Thats about where I want to be. I had Crane Cams build me a custum cam to spec out what my engine builder recomended.....and I'll work from there. I made the notched section of the firewall tonight and I have plenty of room to accomodate different runner lengths. Here is another shot of the VR sensor mount, coming off of studs to the motor, and the trigger wheel which is machined down and welded to the pulley.


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Here's my 8v gsxr ITB setup. (tec_rabbit)*

Filling the void.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Here's my 8v gsxr ITB setup. (tec_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tec_rabbit* »_Filling the void.


NIOCE!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Here's my 8v gsxr ITB setup. (PowerDubs)*

It's in! I need to fab up a few more parts and should have it running this weekend. I also need a way to increase the throttle cam travel there is only about 1/2" difference in the pedal from idle to full throttle.
























I can even get my intake a few more inches longer!


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

where did you get the velocity stacks?


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

weber 45's... I cut an inch off the end, they slide in, and I secured them with setscrews.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

how tight do they fit id assume pretty well or you would have found somethign better


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

They fit perfect almost a press in, I was worried about vibration loosening them up so the setscrews were added.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (tec_rabbit)*

nice work


----------



## rubbin (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (the12for12)*

When you get it running can you please post a sound clip! I would love to hear those things just screaming!


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (rubbin)*

Just a few more wires to hook up and she should start! Now only to find the time to do it.


----------

